# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Բողոքի ակցիա ընդդեմ Իտալիայի հավաքականի հաղթանակի

## Moonwalker

Я плакалЪ! 







> Այսօր «Բարոյական հաղթանակների ազգային ծառայություն»-ը յուրահատուկ ակցիա էր կազմակերպել Իտալիայի դեսպանատան մոտ: Ակցիայի մասնակիցները հետաքրքիր ցուցապաստառներ էին պատրաստել՝ «Սոխառած անել Չիպոլինոյին», «Բուֆո՛ն, ձեռքերդ հեռո՛ւ մեր խփած գնդակներից», «Ե՛տ տվեք մեր հողերը», «Ո՛չ այլասերվածությանը», «Մոնիկա Բելուչին սիրուն չի», «Պահանջում ենք Բեռլուսկոնիի հրաժարականը» և այլն:
> Ակցիայի մասնակիցների խոսքով՝ Իտալիայի հավաքականը տարավ անբարոյական հաղթանակ, չեն ներելու ու չեն պատրաստվում հանդուրժել նման վերաբերմունք: 
> Նրանք պահանջում էին անհապաղ ներողություն խնդրել և խոստանալ սրանից հետո միշտ պարտվել հզոր Հայաստանին, հակառակ դեպքում Հայաստանը կխզի դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները Իտալիայի հետ: 
> Աշոտ Պղնձաձույլը նշեց, որ ֆուտբոլային բարոյականության մեջ ոչ մի կերպ չէր տեղավորվում Իտալիայի հաղթանակը, որովհետև նայելով խաղին՝ տրամաբանորեն մենք պետք է հաղթանակ տանեինք, բայց անբարոյականորեն նրանք հաղթեցին.
> «Սա խոսում է իրենց կողմից ցուցաբերվող եվրոպական կեղծ արժեքների և երկակի մոտեցումների մասին»,- ասաց Աշոտ Պղնձաձույլը՝ ավելացնելով ևս մեկ պահանջ՝ հայտարարում ենք չեղյալ համարել Արտաշատի պայմանագիրը:
> Ակցիայի մասնակիցներից Արգիշտի Կիվիրյանը նշեց, որ իրենց պայքարը ուղղված է Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի, մասնավորապես` իտալական ղեկավարության դեմ, որը շատ սխալ մոտեցում է ցուցաբերել:
> Հարցին, թե ինչու է խաղից տասն օր անց ակցիան կազմակերպվում, Արգիշտի Կիվիրյանը պատասխանեց. «Մենք ի սկզբանե ենք պայքարել, բայց Եվրամիությունը և մութ, դավադիր ուժերը տարբեր ձևերով խոչընդոտում էին մեր պայքարին»:
> Ակտիվիստներից մեկն էլ նշեց, որ զանգեր են ստացել նաև իտալական մաֆիայից:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (23.10.2012), Artgeo (13.12.2012), CactuSoul (24.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Ruby Rue (26.10.2012), Sagittarius (22.10.2012), Varzor (22.10.2012), VisTolog (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչքան շատ են պարապ մարդիկ...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինչքան շատ են պարապ մարդիկ...


Բանն էլ էն է, Ռուֆ, որ ԻՍԿԻ ԷԼ  պարապ չեն։ Սա գրաբար հայերենով կոչվում է ՆԱՄՅՈԿ, մեկ էլ ՄԵՍԻՋ ամեն տեսակ փղակերպերին և նմանատիպներին  :Lol2:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Նարե91 (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բանն էլ էն է, Ռուֆ, որ ԻՍԿԻ ԷԼ  պարապ չեն։ Սա գրաբար հայերենով կոչվում է ՆԱՄՅՈԿ, մեկ էլ ՄԵՍԻՋ ամեն տեսակ փղակերպերին և նմանատիպներին


Դե էն որ փիղը պարապ ա, ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ: Բայց լավ կլիներ հայ ջահելությունը օգտակար գործով զբաղվեր...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Դե էն որ փիղը պարապ ա, ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ: Բայց լավ կլիներ հայ ջահելությունը օգտակար գործով զբաղվեր...


Ռուֆ ջան, էս երեխեքը մեր ակտիվիստներն են  :Smile:  Բոլորին ճանաչում եմ, ու լավ էլ լուրջ զբաղված են :Wink:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Երեւանում Իտալիայի դեսպանատան առջեւ այսօր` հոկտեմբերի 22-ին «բողոքի ակցիա» է կայացել ընդդեմ Իտալիայի հավաքականի կողմից Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլային ընտրանու նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակի:
> 
> «Ցուցարարները» պահանջել են Իտալիայի նախկին վարչապետ Սիլվիո Բեռլուսկոնիի հրաժարականը, «Սոխառած անել Չիպոլինոյին», «Բուֆոն, ձեռքերդ հեռու մեր խփած գնդակներից», «Մոնիկա Բելուչին սիրուն չի» եւ նմանատիպ պաստառներով իրենց բողոքի ձայնն են բարձրացրել, նշել, որ Իտալիայի հավաքականը անբարոյական հաղթանակ է տարել Հայաստանի ընտրանու նկատմամբ:
> 
> Ակցիայի մասնակիցները վստահ են, որ Իտալիայի հավաքականը տարել է անբարոյական հաղթանակ, ինչը նրանք չեն ներելու ու չեն պատրաստվում հանդուրժել: «Դուք մոռանում եք, թե ով է առաջինը աշխարհում քրիստոնեություն ընդունել եւ ով է առաջինը ֆուտբոլ խաղացել: Ո՞ւր էին իտալացիները, երբ հայերը Արենիի քարանձավներում ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում, դրա ապացույցն էլ այն 5500 ամյա «բուցին» է, որ գտնվել է քարանձավներից մեկի ֆուտբոլի դաշտի տարածքում:
> 
> Պահանջում ենք անհապաղ ներողություն խնդրել եւ խոստանալ սրանից հետո միշտ պարտվել հզոր Հայաստանին: Հակառակ դեպքում Հայաստանը կխզի դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները Իտալիայի հետ, իսկ որպես ապացույց մեր վճռականության, մենք կվառենք Իտալիայի դրոշը»,- հայտնում են ակցիայի կազմակերպիչ «Բարոյական հաղթանակների ազգային ծառայությունից»:


Աղբյուր՝ news.am

----------

CactuSoul (24.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Varzor (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Փղերին լավ հագցրել են :Jpit:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

:LOL:   :LOL:  էս տեղական կոմեդի կլաբն ա՞  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (23.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

էս ինչքան պարապ մարդ կա  :Angry2:

----------

Arpine (23.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Էս քաղաքական հումոր թեմանա՞

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Vaio (23.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Լավ են արել  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (24.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Mephistopheles (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Նարե91 (23.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հավես բան են մտածել ... մի խոդով բոլոր հավայի դրոշ ճղողներին ու գեյ վառողներին ուղարկել են գրողի ծոցը:

----------

Arpine (24.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), VisTolog (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հայտնի չորքոտանու արձագանքը էս ակցիային (ՖԲ-ից).




> Մարդկանց կատեգորիա կա, որ *ազգային արժեքների վրա տափակ կայֆավատ* անելով, մտածում ա, որ իրենք հույժ կարևոր ծառայություն եմ մատուցում ու թույն առաջադեմ են:
> 
> Ծիպա իշխանության դեմ են պայքարում )
> 
> P.S. Էտ լավ ա, որ Եվգենի Պետրոսյանի գործը ապրում է Հայաստանում, բայց դե մյուս անգամ չիպոլինոները որ մի բանի դեմ բողոքեն, արդեն չի նայվելու:


Չասեմ, էլի  :LOL: : Ընդեղ ասել եմ  :LOL: :

----------

Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ ուշքը գնաց: Հալալ ա կազմակերպիչներին:  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայտնի չորքոտանու արձագանքը էս ակցիային (ՖԲ-ից).
> 
> Չասեմ, էլի : Ընդեղ ասել եմ :


Նեդեմ ես քո «ընդեղը», մարդ կա մենակ «ըստեղա», ու ինքն էլ ա ուզում կարդա:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), CactuSoul (24.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Lion (23.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), VisTolog (23.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Հայկօ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (24.10.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նեդեմ ես քո «ընդեղը», մարդ կա մենակ «ըստեղա», ու ինքն էլ ա ուզում կարդա:


 :Jpit: 




> Բհահահա՜յ: Իտալիայի դեսպանատան դիմաց արված ակցիան անվանվել ա «ազգային արժեքների վրա տափակ կայֆավատ»: Չեն էլ ամաչում էդ ազգադավները, Չիպոլինոյի ու Բելուչիի նման վսեմ ազգային-ազատագրական արժեքները հավասարեցնում են հողին, խառնում են ցեխի հետ: Ախր ինչպե՞ս կարելի ա նման ուխտադրուժ պայքար ծավալել Բեռլուսկոնիի քյաչալի ու Բելուչիի ծիծիկների դեմ, չեմ հասկանում: Էն տեսակ կին, ես իմ հոգին, ո՜ր երկիրն էլ ունենար՝ առանց զենքի, առանց զորքի թուրքերի դեմ կգնար ախր, այ դավադիրներ, Ստամբուլը կսարքեր արյան ծով, նե՜նց կհավատար, որ քոքից կփոխեր ամեն ինչ ու բոլորին: Էլ չեմ խոսում էնպիսի հայրենաբաղձ ուտելիքի մասին, ինչպիսին պիցցան ա: Չէ՞ որ դեռ Քսենոփոնն ա ասել, որ «այդ հայերը սենց մի տեսակ կլոր ու տափակ բաներ էին սարքում խմորից՝ զեյուն-մեյթունով, ղավուրմա-քյաբաբով, և դրանք պիցցա էին կոչվում և շատ տարածված էին Տաշիր նահանգի Պեպինո գավառի բոլոր պանդոկներում»: Ձեռքերդ հեռու՛ մեր նվիրական գաստրոնոմիկ ժառանգությունից, ո՜վ ապազգային տարրեր:

----------

CactuSoul (24.10.2012), Chuk (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (23.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Lem (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կլօր, էս ո՞վ ա գրել :Դ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կլօր, էս ո՞վ ա գրել :Դ


Հլը գուշակի  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (24.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), VisTolog (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Արյուն հանձնելու տեղ կա, կարելի է ուղեղ հանձնելու տեղ էլ լինի, մեկ է էս ջահելների ուղեղի ծալքերն աչքիս պետք չեն: Իրանք իրենց ուղեղում մի քանի փափուկ փղի խաղալիք կդնեն ու վերջ, ուղեղի ծալքերն էլ հաստատ պետք կգան այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ամբողջ օրը սովորում են, որ մարդ դառնան: 

Ա դե իրոք որ զզվացրիք էլի, Ձեր նման ապուշների պատճառով էլ մենք գլուխ ենք ջարդում ամբողջ օրը, որ իմանանք, թե ձերնմանների կողքը ոնց գոյատեւենք:

----------

Rhayader (24.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլը գուշակի


դու՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> դու՞


Ի՞նչ իմացար  :Jpit: :

----------

Rhayader (24.10.2012), VisTolog (24.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> դու՞


Մենակ Հայկը կարա սենց բան գրի  :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

...

----------

